# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Afficher/masquer selon les droits de l'utilisateur

## Kael_004

Bonjour,

Je suis dbutante en infopath et je me tourne vers vous car je n'arrive vraiment pas  trouver comment faire une manip prcise, alors que sur le web, a semble bien exister, mais personne n'explique clairement comment faire.

J'ai une liste SharePoint 2010 banale et je veux, lorsque quelqu'un cre/ouvre un lment de cette liste, qu'il ne voit pas certaines vues si il n'y est pas autoris (c'est--dire si il ne fait pas partie d'un groupe d'utilisateur spcifique).

Merci d'avance  tous ceux qui pourront m'aider!  ::ccool::

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

 Tout d'abord, je souhaiterai savoir si vous utilisez une  bibliothque de formulaire ou un formulaire de liste (personnalisation via InfoPath)?
 Les donnes  ne pas afficher selon le profil de l'utilisateur sont elles confidentielles?


 Si tout ceci est dj pens et rflchi, vous pouvez essayer via ce trs bon tuto qui permet d'afficher la vue souhaite en fonction du niveau de permission de l'utilisateur (le niveau d'autorisation tant positionn dans une liste de paramtrage):

http://sharepointsolutions.blogspot....-infopath.html

 Cordialement,

----------


## Kael_004

Plutt formulaire de liste (personnalisation via InfoPath).
Et les donnes ne sont pas spcialement confidentielles, mais c'est juste que les utilisateurs ne doivent pas pouvoir les modifier.

J'ai regard le lien, a semble convenir  ce que je voudrais faire.  ::D: 
Il faut que je teste a!

----------


## Kael_004

J'ai bien potass le tuto et a aurait t vraiment bien, mais je suis bloque  une tape.
Voici l'tape qui me pose problme:



> Add Some Nodes to Store the Decisioning Information
> 
> In my form, I created a new group named AdminCheckingNodes, with two nodes both of type Text named Current UserUserName, and CurrentUserPermissionLevel. These will be used to store the User name of the current logged in user and his permission level, if one is set, in the My Form Admins list in SharePoint.


Mon souci c'est que je ne peux pas du tout ajouter un nouveau groupe!
En effet, contrairement  la capture d'cran qui accompagne cette tape, moi j'ai bien une arborescence similaire mais avec des petits cadenas sur les dossiers (ce qui laisse penser que je n'ai pas la possibilit de faire de modifications dessus, y compris ajouter un nouveau groupe).
En faisant un clic-droit sur un dossier, je n'ai que les options suivantes: Section with controls, Section, Rule inspector, Rules, Copy Xpath, et Properties. Pas de New Folder ou rien d'approchant.  ::(: 

Pourtant je fais mes manip sur un site de test o je suis admin, full control sur tout, donc je pense pas que ce soit un problme de droits...

Help!  ::calim2::

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

 Vous ne pouvez pas disposer de cadenas sur votre source de donnes principales si vous choisissez de partir d'un formulaire vierge.

 Etes vous sr de ne pas tre dans la source de donnes secondaire du formulaire? (celle de votre connexion de donnes).

 Cordialement.

----------


## Kael_004

Je ne suis pas vraiment partie d'un formulaire vierge, puisque j'ai voulu personnaliser un formulaire standard d'une liste SharePoint.

Je ne pense pas tre dans une source de donne secondaire, vu que je suis sur "Main".

C'est normal docteur?  ::?:

----------


## billout rm

Cela ne semble pas le fonctionnement normal...
 Si vous pouvez transmettre votre formulaire en pice jointe, je tacherai d'tudier ceci.

 PS :  Sur un formulaire vierge, avez vous russi  faire fonctionner la mthode dcrite dans le tuto par rapport  votre besoin?

----------


## Kael_004

Sur un formulaire compltement vierge, je n'ai pas test jusqu'au bout, mais je ne voyais pas les petits cadenas et je pouvais donc ajouter des sous-dossiers.

Je vous joins le fichier XSN de mon formulaire posant problme.

Merci beaucoup!  ::D:

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

 En passant par "Affichage avanc", il est possible de rajouter les 2 champs dans la partie "SharePointListItem_RW". 
 Pour cela, faire clic droit sur "SharePointListItem_RW" puis cliquer sur "Ajouter". Vous pourrez ainsi ajouter vos 2 champs.

 Il n'est pas ncessaire de disposer d'une section comme prcis dans le post. 
* 
*

----------


## Kael_004

It doesn't work.  ::(: 

J'ai pourtant suivi le tuto  la lettre et tout me semble en ordre.

Malheureusement, a ne change rien du tout: La vue admin ne se charge pas du tout lorsque qu'un utilisateur rpertori comme admin ouvre le formulaire pour ajouter un nouvel lment.

Je vais essayer de voir ce qui passe comme valeur dans CurrentUserUserName et dans CurrentUserPermissionLevel...

Je ne pense pas que ce soit a, mais est-ce que le fait d'utiliser Infopath 2013 pourrait expliquer quelque chose l-dedans?

----------


## Kael_004

Ah, un dbut d'explication:

Lorsque je veux tester le formulaire via la Preview de Infopath, j'obtiens plusieurs messages d'alerte:

Le premier:



> Infopath Editor Security Notice:
> Microsoft Office has identified a potential security concern.
> Security Warning: Accessing data across domains is not supported for forms opened from the Internet.
> This form is located at an Internet location and contains data connections which access data across domains.
> Accessing data across domains is not supported in forms opened from the Internet.


Le deuxime:



> Failed connection to data source:
> One or more data sources required to fill out this form cannot be reached. Should Infopath continue trying to connect to data sources  for this form?
> [YES] [NO]
> Details:
> The query cannot be run for the following DataObject: MyForm Admins
> InfoPath cannot run the specified query.
> Access is denied.


Et aprs d'autres messages annoncent des data manquantes et des rules qui ne peuvent donc pas s'appliquer. Logique.

Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi il y a ce souci de connexion.  ::cry::

----------


## billout rm

Etrange...
 Ce que vous pouvez faire dans un premier temps c'est crer ces deux champs directement dans votre liste SharePoint.
 Pour cela aller dans les paramtres de la liste puis ajouter les colonnes.

 Ensuite lorsque vous ouvrirez le formulaire en mode conception, vous verrez que ces 2 champs auront t ajouts automatiquement  la source de donnes.

 Cordialement.

----------


## Kael_004

En fait, je n'ai mme pas besoin de crer des colonnes supplmentaires, puisqu'il semble que mes modifications dans infopath ont entran la cration de ces 2 colonnes adquates: CurrentUserUserName et CurrentUserPermissionLevel.
Elles sont l, visibles et vides.

Donc on dirait que c'est vraiment juste la connexion  la liste MyForm Admins qui pose problme, et qui fait que les valeurs n'arrivent pas  passer de la liste MyForms Admins  ma liste de dpart. 

Que pourrait-on essayer d'autre?
Help!  ::calim2::

----------

